# The surprisingly good 6d!!



## cpsico (Sep 22, 2015)

I just bought a 6 d about 2 weeks ago and have shot and shot under lots of light conditions and I have to say I am very happily surprised by its image quality!! I didn't want to like it the first time i held it, I was used to 1d bodies and a 5 d MKII. All of which are bigger and have familiar menu's. But after looking at the image quality I have to say there is some serious love for this camera!! 

The image quality is as certainly professional quality even if the feature set isn't. The one thing i really really don't like is the LCD in the back. The auto adjust feature in my 5d MkII makes chimping a joy where the 6d its more of a chore with having to check the histogram for an accurate guess of exposure. 

Here are some samples, the first two are at ISO 100, the last of the boat on the water is at 1600 at f20 with no noise reduction default sharpening at level 3.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 22, 2015)

The next 2 are at iso 800 then 3200 no noise reduction and default sharping. This will be my default fun and landscape camera for a while to come. It smokes my 5d MKII at more than a 1000 dollars under the price i paid for that!!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 22, 2015)

Its the unsung hero of the full-frame cameras for anything other than sport or fast action such as air shows or racing. For Landscape the results are not any different to the 5D MKIII with the added benefit of GPS and wi-fi to trigger the shutter & see live view on an iphone or ipad. Its also a great travel camera as its lighter the only thing function wise I would change is the joy pad to the toggle on the 5D MKIII and 7D MKII. For its price its a bargain.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 23, 2015)

Its a really good camera, if it wasn't for the reduced feature set it would easily be a "pro" camera. 
The first image is iso 6400 out of camera jpg with only autocontrast applied in photoshop. Its one stop underexposed so its a bit noisy. 
The Second is the cr2 file with +1 stop exposure compensation converted to jpg with noise reduction from topaz denoise 5, for an unexposed shot at 6400 it cleaned up nicely. 
It has a very usable ISO range up to 1600, 3200 and 6400 are not bad with proper exposure and a little noise reduction


----------



## Benhider (Sep 23, 2015)

Its a great camera especially for the price. The older diamond pattern focus points are a bit of a pain, but image quality is great


----------



## Viggo (Sep 23, 2015)

My wife bought a 6D and I really like the size and wifi and IQ. Very nice camera. What pains me a lot is the AF and the poor metering. I constantly adjust EC, and it's already set to +1 ev. So often a moment is missed because of AF and/or complete miss from the metering.

My wife uses it for food photography with flash and for that it's really great.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 23, 2015)

I bet you will be very happy with your 6D. Congratulations on a good buy


----------



## Spokagrapher (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree that the 6D is an excellent camera. Sure, it has its shortcomings, but none of them are showstoppers for me. I use two 6Ds for my portrait work, mostly with a Sigma 24-105 Art lens. I particularly like having wi-fi, which makes it easy to bring my tablet along and review photos with my clients. The slow flash-sync speed can be annoying at times, and I hope Canon improves that with the 6D II; 1/250th would be nice.

Overall, the 6D is a great value. It provides excellent image quality and has all the features I need for still photography at a price that doesn't break the bank. I look forward to the 6D Mk II.


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 23, 2015)

I really love the 6D. There are only 3 things I don't like about it:


The *current 6D's LiveView only goes up to ISO 12800* which is a shame when you think about that it can take photos up to ISO 25600 or even ISO 102400 with H2 mode. Sony's A7S can show you ISO 400k in LiveView. I'm doing nightsky photography and it would help a lot if the LiveView of the 6D2 would display up to ISO 102400 or even higher. That makes composition much easier. Right now I have to use ISO 102400, f/1.4, 2sec exposures to see what's in the frame and after every shot I recompose. That's a working solution for me when there's almost no light... but it's certainly awkward. 
When shooting at crazy angles I often use the *WiFi in combination with my smartphone* put in a clamp and mounted on the hot shoe in order to have kind of an *articulating screen*. It's currently the only option, but I don't like it that much as it's not as responsive and quick as integrated tilting screens would be. And it's pretty bulky. Nikons D750 has a tilting screen, Sonys A7S and some other FF cams... 6D2 should definitely have one too!
A 20x *LiveView Zoom* would be better than the current 10x. Just wanted to add this. Hope to see some improvements here. "Canon Camera Connect" for smartphones only allows for 5x zoom.

Everything else is just perfect for me! 


don't need better AF (in fact I do not need AF at all - you don't agree with me right?)
don't need more FPS
don't need bigger buffer
dont' need flash
don't need 4k video (don't need video at all)
don't need full magnesium alloy construction

People that aren't satisfied with the 6D, may need one of these; 7D2, 1D, 5D series or the Canon C500 for serious videography. For me, the 6D is a professional workhorse, just for other sorts of photography - it's not made for fast action and that's good as it keeps the price low (but still focuses on image quality and high ISO performance).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 23, 2015)

Crosswind, that's a clever workaround you have there.


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 24, 2015)

Oops, must have used my 5D3...no, actually the 6D is pretty good for action if you use the center point. I was actually going out to look for desert reptiles and the 6D was just lighter with the 70-300 L for a long hike. Saw an osprey nest and couldn't resist approaching it...this guy was a bit upset with me.

Yes, I do prefer the 5D3 for action shots but don't discount the 6D just because some folks, many that have never used it, say it cannot be used for action.

The 6D also focuses a bit faster in bad light than the 5D3, which is another plus. I use it with the 135L for grandchildren participation in indoor performances and sports and it"s pretty good in this regard.


----------



## Zv (Sep 24, 2015)

I've had my 6D for just under a year now and I'm absolutely loving it for travel. Before that I had a 5D2 and it was a bit heavy and clunky. The 6D is a really nice size and fits perfectly in my bag. The smaller L lenses are nicely balanced on it too. 

I would say that it could do with being a little more responsive - sometimes it doesn't react quickly enough after wake up. Centre point AF is enough for me so no complaints there but at this price point we should get all cross type points really. 

But yeah I agree the 6D is surprisingly good! 

Also - today is my CR forum anniversary so this is a celebratory post on a nice round number! Yay! ;D

And also thanks for all the awesome advice guys! You helped me decide to get the 6D! Cheers!


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 24, 2015)

Zv said:


> I've had my 6D for just under a year now and I'm absolutely loving it for travel. Before that I had a 5D2 and it was a bit heavy and clunky. The 6D is a really nice size and fits perfectly in my bag. The smaller L lenses are nicely balanced on it too.
> 
> I would say that it could do with being a little more responsive - sometimes it doesn't react quickly enough after wake up. Centre point AF is enough for me so no complaints there but at this price point we should get all cross type points really.
> 
> ...


One year and 1500 posts! My three year anniversary was a couple days ago and suddenly my contribution to this forum seems very inadequate. Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## roel (Sep 24, 2015)

Zv said:


> I've had my 6D for just under a year now and I'm absolutely loving it for travel. Before that I had a 5D2 and it was a bit heavy and clunky. The 6D is a really nice size and fits perfectly in my bag. The smaller L lenses are nicely balanced on it too.
> 
> I would say that it could do with being a little more responsive - sometimes it doesn't react quickly enough after wake up. Centre point AF is enough for me so no complaints there but at this price point we should get all cross type points really.
> 
> ...


nice one


----------



## Zv (Sep 24, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 6D for just under a year now and I'm absolutely loving it for travel. Before that I had a 5D2 and it was a bit heavy and clunky. The 6D is a really nice size and fits perfectly in my bag. The smaller L lenses are nicely balanced on it too.
> ...



Sorry I should've mentioned it's been three years for me too! 1500 posts in a year would be some achievement!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't think it can't be used for action its just hard work unless your subject is in the middle. Canon has just spoilt us with the 7D and 5DmkIII AF system and going back to 9 with one cross type just seems so antiquated and using focus recompose for fast glass makes nailing focus hard work.


----------



## nda (Sep 24, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> Oops, must have used my 5D3...no, actually the 6D is pretty good for action if you use the center point. I was actually going out to look for desert reptiles and the 6D was just lighter with the 70-300 L for a long hike. Saw an osprey nest and couldn't resist approaching it...this guy was a bit upset with me.
> 
> Yes, I do prefer the 5D3 for action shots but don't discount the 6D just because some folks, many that have never used it, say it cannot be used for action.
> 
> The 6D also focuses a bit faster in bad light than the 5D3, which is another plus. I use it with the 135L for grandchildren participation in indoor performances and sports and it"s pretty good in this regard.



8) and af servo is no slouch either


----------



## lholmes549 (Sep 24, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> Yes, I do prefer the 5D3 for action shots but don't discount the 6D just because some folks, many that have never used it, say it cannot be used for action.
> 
> The 6D also focuses a bit faster in bad light than the 5D3, which is another plus. I use it with the 135L for grandchildren participation in indoor performances and sports and it"s pretty good in this regard.



Completely agree. I recently used the 6D + 85mm 1.8 to shot a dodgeball tournament indoors and got great results. No, it's not going to be the first choice for pro sports shooters, but that doesn't mean you can use it for sports and get great results. It's all about knowing how to use the gear you have. 

Like you said, using the centre focus point for tracking worked perfectly, even when it was 9pm and the only light source was the lights in the sports hall. Sure, my life would have been a bit easier with a 1DX but I don't feel that I missed many shots because of the cameras limitations.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 24, 2015)

Zv said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...


Happy three years! 500 per year still represents lots of dedication to the forum -- thanks.


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 24, 2015)

...well I totally agree with you - the 6D is definitely capable of some decent shots in sports/bird-shots/action, but if you are shooting that sort of things most of the time, you're way better off with a 7D2 (about the same price). 

Do not buy the 6D for that sort of photography! There are better alternatives out there for the same price or even less. I wouldn't drive a Ferrari Enzo Ferrari if I want to participate in the Dakar rally raid because it's not made for this kind of race.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 24, 2015)

I am very happy with my 6D and 400mm f/5.6 for BIF, particularly raptors. Center point is not a problem, either single shot or AI servo. Focus and reframing isn't an issue with a hawk or eagle, as the challenge is tracking a raptor in flight.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 25, 2015)

This is ISO 1600, color and dynamic range is awesome for this iso


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 25, 2015)

Also love my 6D IQ but for BIF it doesn't have expansion of AF to surrounding points which helps an awful lot if you wander just slightly, as I did with 300 2.8 II X2 III on the 1D4 (yes X2, *once tracking* AF was plenty fast, but don't lose it!). I would have missed easily half my eagle flight shots this spring and that's what I traveled 1500 miles for. Also exposure linked to spot focus points is very handy, not to mention FPS. For low light, it's (6D) the camera!

So, I've come to also lament the AF system.

Jack


----------



## tomscott (Sep 25, 2015)

But unfortunately all your images will look the same as everything is in the centre of the frame. Reduces creativity.

If your shooting bird the 6D is probably the last camera you should be looking at.


----------



## lholmes549 (Sep 25, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> ...well I totally agree with you - the 6D is definitely capable of some decent shots in sports/bird-shots/action, but if you are shooting that sort of things most of the time, you're way better off with a 7D2 (about the same price).
> 
> Do not buy the 6D for that sort of photography! There are better alternatives out there for the same price or even less. I wouldn't drive a Ferrari Enzo Ferrari if I want to participate in the Dakar rally raid because it's not made for this kind of race.



Well yeah, obviously! 

95% of my photos are landscape/nightscapes but if I was primarily an action shooter I wouldn't buy the 6D; however, a lot of people act as if the 6D is awful for anything that moves when it is perfectly adequate for many circumstances if you can use it well.


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 25, 2015)

Does that mean if someone's shooting landscapes he (or she) is an introvert?  Is that even a bad thing?

So, if someone's shooting the exact opposite like sports/action, he's an extrovert who does spray & pray, right. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 25, 2015)

No one has praised the 6D more than me but I've had my unhappy moments such as a close vertical shot of a not patient bird using vertical orientation and the upper spot focus point for that crisp eye in focus shot (also that focus point does not perform as well). Now if the head is a contrasting shade from the body your exposure can sometimes be significantly off (think Pileated woodpecker). Manual would be better but things are here there and everywhere in a moment, and it helps to have the pro features. Exposure linked to focus point is high on my list and one reason I didn't buy the 7DII..

As far as center point goes, well I'm just not good enough to be moving focus points while a BIF is suddenly moving this way and that and I'm waving 600mm (780 reach). Sometimes correct focus is missed but cropping usually can move the bird off center unless it totally tight. 420 is better. Guess it depends on the subject such as geese flying by which can be more predictable.

Point well taken, there is room for improvement in personal technique! 

Jack


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 30, 2015)

tomscott said:


> I don't think it can't be used for action its just hard work unless your subject is in the middle. Canon has just spoilt us with the 7D and 5DmkIII AF system and going back to 9 with one cross type just seems so antiquated and using focus recompose for fast glass makes nailing focus hard work.


The 6D has 11 points not 9. Ive used this camera numerous times at airshows and with two or more aircraft in the frame and not encountered any focus issues and Im sure hundreds of photgraphers did the same thing with the 5D MKII. Canon never billed this camera as a action camera it was positioned to be a travel / landscape camera for those moving up from APS-C and it fills that roll really well and its why I chose it over the 5D MKIII as I saw the benefits of built-in wi-fi especially for remote shooting with my iPhone and GPS both of which are an expensive after thought with the 5D MKIII. IQ wise its impossible to split the 5D MKIII and the 6D so for me it was a no brainer it certainly wasnt about cost.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2015)

That's it jeffa4444. That's why we are all pretty happy with it, and for a decent price. But humans like to grumble!  And we always want more for our money! It was my choice over the 5DIII too, same reasons.

Jack


----------



## turbo1168 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have really been enjoying the 6D, had it just under 2 months and have never used anything from the 5D or 1D series. Also, I'm a very amateur photographer, just getting into DSLRs less than a year ago with my wife's T3 hand-me-down and her newer 70D. Up til then I have had numerous point and shoots or cell phone cams. After using the T3 and 70D I found that most of what I was photographing was in low light and even though they both have on board flash, using it gave less than spectacular results. So, there I was, bit by the bug and wanting my own DSLR. I purchased it after reading a lot of reviews and knowing fully what it could AND what it couldn't do. It is reasonably capable for some action from what I have found, although the 70D is better. I have done a few exif comparisons between the 2 and found what I expected, that the 6D produces better pictures at the same ISO (less noise) or for comparable aperture uses a lower auto ISO. I'm not proficient enough at the controls yet to be adjusting ISO, aperture, and shutter speed manually on the fly, so I'm usually in AV mode.


----------



## nc0b (Oct 3, 2015)

I shoot raptors all the time with my 6D and 400mm f/5.6. Body and lens are not heavy or expensive, compared to big whites and a pro body. A sports photographer would choose something else, but don't knock the 6D for BIF. It would be rare that I could get close enough to a flying raptor to need a non-center focus point. I wonder what it would be like to shoot with a 5DS or 5DS-R since I am always cropping the raptor. The 6D runs circles around my 60D from a focus accuracy standpoint for this kind of subject.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Benhider said:


> Its a great camera especially for the price. The older diamond pattern focus points are a bit of a pain, but image quality is great


Hope the new 6D2 comes with a better AF system covering most of the frame so it could be a good all-around travel camera.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 4, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Benhider said:
> 
> 
> > Its a great camera especially for the price. The older diamond pattern focus points are a bit of a pain, but image quality is great
> ...



Perhaps the old 7d system?


----------



## midluk (Oct 4, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Benhider said:
> ...



If you put an AF system for APS-C on a FF camera, the AF points will be much more compressed in the image center. You will not magically cover the part of the image that the FF sensor adds compared to APS-C.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2015)

Hjalmarg1, I will not buy another 6D, i.e. 6D II unless AF outside of center is improved. This conclusion is influenced by me having used the 1D4 in recent months. It's been painful deciding between the two because of the loss of IQ with the 1D4 particularly in lower light.

You're right, it needs improved AF to be a better all around camera.

Jack


----------



## cpsico (Oct 4, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hjalmarg1, I will not buy another 6D, i.e. 6D II unless AF outside of center is improved. This conclusion is influenced by me having used the 1D4 in recent months. It's been painful deciding between the two because of the loss of IQ with the 1D4 particularly in lower light.
> 
> You're right, it needs improved AF to be a better all around camera.
> 
> Jack


It's almost a given canon wanted this not to compete with there high end body's, the IQ is so high in this camera it certainly would have. I still think it has its place as a wedding camera


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2015)

cpsico said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Hjalmarg1, I will not buy another 6D, i.e. 6D II unless AF outside of center is improved. This conclusion is influenced by me having used the 1D4 in recent months. It's been painful deciding between the two because of the loss of IQ with the 1D4 particularly in lower light.
> ...



I and my friend bought into Canon together. I bought the 6D and he bought the 1DX and when we'd shot _stationary_ together he had the edge but not by much. I never felt like I couldn't compete, not that we were particularly competitive. So I didn't regret my cost effective choice but when I went to Haida Gwaii shooting eagles the 6D got neglected big time. The 1D4 loss of IQ was always nagging me and that's when I had serious thoughts about a 1DX.

Jack


----------



## cpsico (Oct 4, 2015)

I agree the autofocus is very limited, I have a 1ds MkIII and paired with a great lens its awesome to have all those focus points, but there are times i need more high iso performance than it can give. 
This shot is iso 6400 converted straight from raw with no noise reduction, the lens was 16-35L 2.8 at f 2.8 1/30 of a second with no flash. If only this camera had a pc port for wireless flash triggers i would be a happy camper. I bought this camera as a lightweight travel camera and it is flawless in that regard. I am still looking very very seriously at a 1dx myself.


----------



## DBECK (Oct 19, 2015)

I have the 6d and is very happy with it for portraits, travel and landscapes.

But I do some kids soccer pictures and find the autofokus to be a problem.
I am not getting paid for that. I am thinking of buying a used 1d mark III to use for that (600,- USD) any thought ?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2015)

DBECK, I bought a 1D4 for a decent price, facing exactly the dilemma you face. In some ways it's fantastic but it is hard to accept a decrease in IQ once you're used to looking at 6D stationary shots. That's 16 MP vs 20 and it shows when cropping. Not sure about the Mark III. So it depends how fussy you are on IQ.

I also previously bought a Mark II for $250 and I think that was 8 MP. For closer shots it produced good photos and it was 8 FPS and really fast enough. I sold it because it was ergonomically not my cup of tea. That purchase was to determine if I wanted to lug the extra weight and I must say it really was a contrast to the 6D. I didn't like it. However, the 1D4 performance is high enough that I was happy to have the weight so now I'm foolishly looking forward to a 1DX Mark II. If the performance is great, other factors tend to fade away when you see what you're getting. These comments are generally relative to camera plus 300 2.8, which is quite a hiking load for a 66 year old. A sports field would allow a monopod and that could be OK.

Jack


----------



## MintChocs (Oct 19, 2015)

After using this camera for 2/3 years the only thing I really hate is the methodology of AF point selection. For me to upgrade I would want cross type AF points especially on the outer ones. Whilst more AF points would be good a bit better dynamic range would be even better (good as it is). I rarely shoot sports, action, mostly general street, urban stuff plus now I'm starting to do portraits with fast lenses so accuracy of AF is important.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Oct 19, 2015)

I find my 6D to focus fast and accurate. It may not be sophisticated as others, but it does what I need it to do and do it well. I hesitated in buying the 6D becasue of all the talk of it being dumbed-down, but eventually realized it has the features I need. It is not a sports camera. I bought it as a landscape and general photography and landscape camera. The most demanding photos I take are runners and it consistently focuses well enough that I can read the hand-written type on the runners tags. If I was doing fast-action, high speed sports, I would have bought a different model. It wasn't intended to compete with a 5DIII. It needs to be judged for what it is, not what it is not. If it does not have the features you need, then look onto to a different, larger, and more expensive model.


----------



## DBECK (Oct 19, 2015)

JACK, The 1D3 have 10 MP vs the 20 on the 6D, so my concern is IQ.
The 10 fps vs. 4,5 is obvious
I expect that the auto fokusing system in the 1D3 will be better for sport than the 6d.
The little extra weight is not the problem, I always have the 6d griped and shout sport with Canon 70-200 2.8 IS mark 2

I agree with SUNDOG04, the 6d is super for everything other than fast sport, and that is why I am thinking about a small (money) addition my photo bag.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 19, 2015)

Its amazing how different we all are with the same camera, Ive had the 6D for 2 years and can honestly say Ive never found the AF to be a problem. Fast jets, fast cars or landscapes is what I mainly shoot and Im more than happy with the overall results. The one issue and it is an infrequent one is low level banding in very grey scenes like overcast skies, fog etc. 

Im sure more AF points would be useful but the 6D IQ makes it the "steal" of the full-frame cameras.


----------



## Luds34 (Oct 19, 2015)

There are a few nitpit things one could complain about with the 6D, however there is only one real issue, and that is the focus system. I find that outside of the center point, the focus points are unreliable. I find this problematic as when shooting fast glass (f/1.4) one cannot simply focus and recompose without completely moving your focal plane, let alone you or subject may move out of focus as well during the recomposition.

Otherwise I love the camera. It takes great pictures. But that focus limitation, assuming it is corrected in the 6D2, I'll be all over the next one when it comes out.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2015)

DBECK, the IQ will be a disappointment for you in two cases for sure. You need to crop significantly and you have to push the ISO up beyond 640. I have shot the 1D4 with your lens plus X1.4 with complete satisfaction without the above restrictions. You definitely need light.

This shot is 1D2 and as good as it got. Other times the IQ disappointed more. I believe it was 300 2.8 II with TC . 1D3 will be a better camera for sure.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2015)

Had to hunt but here is the 95% full size jpg with no sharpening or any other manipulations, EXIF included. 

So it was 300 2.8 II and 2X III hand held but fast shutter so no shake. I'm no whiz at BIF. FWIW.

I sold the camera for a $50 loss, quite willingly in spite of its VG AF and FPS.

The 6D non-center AF points certainly are not the best contrary to what anyone may claim but yes it is a wonderful FF camera for the price and its size/weight are ideal for portability. I don't think any owner ever disparages it on that account. We all tend to rationalize when it comes to our own cameras and how they perform, sometimes getting overly negative and sometimes too glowing. 

I had the Nikon D5100 prior to the 6D and the 6D ergonomics are so much better. Furthermore, with some future fine tuning the "right hand only" button placement on the 6D is better than the LH view and joy stick set-up of the 1D cameras. So much easier and faster but too small of a wheel for a larger finger. Of course those who are totally acclimatized to the 1D won't agree, at least not initially. With a large lens in your LH you can check your shot RH only and that is nice. 

Jack


----------



## leoyuho (Nov 3, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Benhider said:
> ...



Canon would have my money then!


----------



## Pixel (Nov 3, 2015)

The 6D is a capable camera but it has far too many shortcomings for me. I'd take a 5D Mark II before I'd take a 6D.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 3, 2015)

Pixel said:


> The 6D is a capable camera but it has far too many shortcomings for me. I'd take a 5D Mark II before I'd take a 6D.


The 6D has two more AF points, Higher sensitivity in the centre cross points, higher usable dynamic range,higher frame rate, GPS, Wi-Fi, newer processor etc. apart from better weather sealing and a few more cross point AF points how is it a better camera?


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 3, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is a capable camera but it has far too many shortcomings for me. I'd take a 5D Mark II before I'd take a 6D.
> ...



I think you'll find they have the same AF points, its just that two of them on the 5DII are hidden and can be activated in AF Servo mode. (Probably got that wrong; only been using one for 7 years . ). 

Higher sensitivity in the centre ? Yes, on paper. I think the whole 6D AF is slightly more _precise_ to be quite honest, not just the centre. 

The 5DII has better ergonomics - thumb toggle etc, 8000 top shutter which is useful for very fast lenses in bright conditions. Auto brightness on rear screen, alloy top plate - doesn't scuff and scratch as easily as the 6D.

6D is much more pleasant to hold. Whoops the 5DII in high ISO. If you're into under exposing and lifting in post the 6D is better and so it goes on, tit for tat. 

I would say that weather sealing on them both is about the same. 

However apart from the obvious, headline differences I would say that in low light and at low ISOs the greater QE of the 6D gives its data a little more brio than the 5DII.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is a capable camera but it has far too many shortcomings for me. I'd take a 5D Mark II before I'd take a 6D.
> ...



Can't imagine that was a serious assertion.

Jack


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 4, 2015)

DBECK said:


> I have the 6d and is very happy with it for portraits, travel and landscapes.
> 
> But I do some kids soccer pictures and find the autofokus to be a problem.
> I am not getting paid for that. I am thinking of buying a used 1d mark III to use for that (600,- USD) any thought ?



I am in the same boat. I have the 6D and wanted something with better AF. I started with the 1D but for the cost. I thought I would be happier with a 7D or 70D. It has more reach and i can get a new/refurbished/lightly used over a heavy used 1Dm3. At first I wanted the 7D but I am leaning now to the 70D bc my battery and memory would be the same. Where the 7D is CF cards which is kinda annoying I have a 40D and I don't care to carry another set of cards around. Not a huge deal.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 11, 2015)

For those that constantly cite better Ergonomics of 5D/7D and 1D models don't forget that not everyone has the same sized hands. For me the Ergonomics are much better on the 6D/60D cameras. The 5D series is just to big. They are not so big that I cannot use them but the are large enough that some common actions are an uncomfortable stretch. I had only two real complaints when it came to the 6D.


1/4000s max shutter speed
No articulating screen.

I would have liked better auto focus but that was not really a complaint. But maybe I am a bit strange because I bough the 60D over a 7D primarily because of the size difference.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 11, 2015)

timmy_650 said:


> DBECK said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 6d and is very happy with it for portraits, travel and landscapes.
> ...



I had my first 6d for two years and was happy with it most of the time until my son grew up enough to be running around all the time. Then i thought it's time to graduate to 5dmk3. Excellent IQ and AF tracking which is perfectly for photographing my son in the park. 

Repurchased a 6d recently. It's my secondary camera and i bring it everywhere i go. 5d is great but it's just a tad heavy to bring everywhere. Been spoiled by full frame quality and it's hard to go back to cropped.


----------



## HelderP (Nov 14, 2015)

Everywhere I go and every review I watch or read, people have nothing but great things to say about this awesome camera.

I'm in the market for one right now, I'm also very interested in getting the kit version, that 24-105 L 4.0 looks sexy as hell, how can an all-around glass be so damn good?
If anyone here knows of a good deal used or otherwise, let me know.

Also, I'm new to this community, seems like you all know your stuff! I've learnt a lot already, so thank you!


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 14, 2015)

HelderP said:


> Everywhere I go and every review I watch or read, people have nothing but great things to say about this awesome camera.
> 
> I'm in the market for one right now, I'm also very interested in getting the kit version, that 24-105 L 4.0 looks sexy as hell, how can an all-around glass be so damn good?
> If anyone here knows of a good deal used or otherwise, let me know.
> ...



You can check out www.canonpricewatch.com and look at "street prices." Or you wait for holiday deals coming up soon these coming two months.


----------



## Omar H (Nov 14, 2015)

6D was ticket into full frame. I had the endless decision making of 5DIII vs. 6D, at the end I had to let reason and money win the argument, I don't make my living out of the camera (even if I have billed for a job or two) so i just wasn't ready to spend that additional $1,100 (at that time) for a camera.

Since it's my all-purpose camera, I have to use it for whatever I decide to shoot and that includes my kids basketball games in a poorly lit gym, I make whatever pics I can and normally end up with more pictures than I'd like anyways. I prefer the autofocus of my prior 60D as with that one I could use focusing points closer to the left of right thirds lines, not with the 6D. And since I had it perfectly clear that the 6D was not a sports/wildlife/action camera, I'm still ok with my decision at that precise situation.

Now where I was truly disappointed by the autofocus, understanding that it's not meant for action, when taking pictures of people just posing, the other focus points can't focus!!! We're talking a non-moving subject and I can't use any focusing point other than the centre. That makes the other focusing points completely useless, at the end you can only use the central point and either recompose or crop all the time.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 14, 2015)

When I got this camera in 2013 it was shipped with a DVD showing portrait & landscape photograhy. One of the photographers was David Clapp a landscape & travel professional photographer another was a professional studio portrait photographer in both cases they got high quality images using this camera and thats exactly how Ive found it to be. Yes sometimes the AF is frustrating, yes sometimes the metering gets fooled if you solely rely on it, and yes particularly with overcast grey skies it shows some low level banding but overall considering the price difference between it and the 5D MKIII its a bargin and Ive never regretted buying it. Considering its cost and the price I paid for the 7D which did disappoint in IQ people should see ther camera for what it is an entry level full frame camera.


----------



## Spokagrapher (Nov 14, 2015)

HelderP said:


> Everywhere I go and every review I watch or read, people have nothing but great things to say about this awesome camera.


The 6D is a great camera. While it lacks some features of more high-end cameras, it does the job.

If you don't mind me doing some shameless self-promotion, I invite you to see some photos I shot a few days ago using the 6D and a Sigma 24-105 f/4 Art lens and the Canon 70-200 f/4 L (non-IS). See them here: www.spokographer.com/blog. Most of the images on my web site are off a 6D (all the portraits and head shots); some are off a 60D. There might be one from the 70D.

I realize that an EOS 5DS or a Nikon D810 can give me more detail and perhaps more dynamic range, but for what I shoot, those aren't top considerations. The 6D simply works, and you can get professional-quality images from it. 

If your budget doesn't allow a more expensive camera, the 6D is a great choice. Even if you have a budget that allows for a more expensive camera, you might consider buying the 6D anyway and investing in high-quality glass instead of a more-expensive camera body.

I like the 6D and will continue to use it and make the best of it until Canon offers a camera that compels me to step up to something more expensive and more capable than the 6D. Nothing Canon makes right now has a strong-enough pull for me to switch from the 6D, so the 6D is it for while. And I'm happy with that.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 14, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is a capable camera but it has far too many shortcomings for me. I'd take a 5D Mark II before I'd take a 6D.
> ...



Hi Crosswind
For my purposes the 6D is a better camera than the 5DII which I had previously. Ultimately it comes down to image quality. Not only is the 6D a solid stop better in low light (I shot some fireside photos at 12800 that were more than acceptable), but it allows you to drag detail out of shadows without causing the awful banding that plagued the 5DII. I find that I rarely use multi-exposure HDR as I can usually get engouth dynamic range out of single images. Add on clearly better AF in low light with the centre AF point, silent shutter (which I use regularly, such as at an event yesterday where the moderator made it clear he did not want to hear shutter clicks), a button placement that I now prefer over my 7D and slightly lighter weight and GPS (even though it is slow to acquire signals at times) which makes it great for hiking.
But it is no action camera, but by 5DII wasn't either - I have my 7D for that.
Only thing is that I bump up against 1/4000 when using wide apertures in bright light.
For me, the 6D is unquestionably better than the 5DII it replaced.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 14, 2015)

The 6D is the ultimate combination of a FANTASTIC sensor, and a trash AF system.

Its the first body ive ever used that you dont have to worry about iso. The noise profile just rocks.

It shines in the studio @ f8-f13. Monster images.

But...that AF....just simply trash.


----------



## HelderP (Nov 14, 2015)

Spokagrapher said:


> HelderP said:
> 
> 
> > Everywhere I go and every review I watch or read, people have nothing but great things to say about this awesome camera.
> ...



Sweet photos, that 70-200 f/4 L is a beast of a lens. I used to own the IS version and loved it. Can't wait to give the 6D a whirl!


----------



## Zv (Nov 15, 2015)

ashmadux said:


> The 6D is the ultimate combination of a FANTASTIC sensor, and a trash AF system.
> 
> Its the first body ive ever used that you dont have to worry about iso. The noise profile just rocks.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say AF is bad it's just that it's not fit for a single digit Canon DSLR model. When we are paying in excess of $1000 for a camera we really ought to have some of the very best AF. I would have been happy with something similar to the 70D or even a bit less but what we got was nonsense. 

Luckily I, like many others, only really use the center AF point which does a fairly decent job. So, functionally it isn't bad just basic.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 15, 2015)

Zv said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is the ultimate combination of a FANTASTIC sensor, and a trash AF system.
> ...



Agreed. 6d has the worst Af of any modern camera, regardless of its age. It was inexcusable then, and inexcusable now. 

I tell you, the af on the 5d3 just makes me want to sing. It cost me 2300 but the keep rate is off the charts.


----------



## eninja (Nov 19, 2015)

ashmadux said:


> The 6D is the ultimate combination of a FANTASTIC sensor, and a trash AF system.
> 
> Its the first body ive ever used that you dont have to worry about iso. The noise profile just rocks.
> 
> ...



you are mis leading readers about your comments on AF.

Center AF point can detect horizontal and vertical contrast.
Left and Right AF point detects horizontal contrast.
Top and Bottom AF point detects vertical contrast.

When you AF the way its done correctly, it 100% never missed. Even when you AF on small features.
Keen buyer should read lensrental AF comparison accuracy results. 
Compared to 70D, 70D is worst.


----------



## Zv (Nov 21, 2015)

eninja said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > The 6D is the ultimate combination of a FANTASTIC sensor, and a trash AF system.
> ...



I think he meant the AF _system_ not the accuracy of the center point. The system as a whole with just one cross type AF point is not up to scratch. We would have liked more cross type points and different AF modes like spot focus and zone.


----------



## cpsico (Nov 23, 2015)

The auto focus is extremely lacking in flexibility but it's deadly accurate in the center, the sensor is world class awesome. It's a great landscape, family pics, day out kind of camera that can also deliver flawless images. Much like the original 5d it's sensor is equivalent to sticking a Ferrari engine in a Honda. You have a mediocre body with a world class engine. It's up to you to work around its limits if you want to use it for sports and portraits but the images it will give you will be breath taking. They can be pushed, pulled and hammered without falling apart


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 23, 2015)

I picked up my 6D on Saturday and have spent a few hours with it. This are my initial impressions:

Image Quality: I love it, simply love how differently a full frame image 'draws' compared to crop. I paired the 6D with my 24mm TS-E and shot a familiar scene as a test/reference for it's performance.
Images are sharper and cleaner which lends to an overall more visually attractive outcome. There also appears to be less noise, even at ISO 100 which again lends to a better image.

Am I wrong in saying that fine detail from a scene draws better with full frame?

Ergonomics: The button layout is not entirely alien to me as Canon's cameras have a familiarity to them which makes navigating the menus easier.
That being said, the 7Dii has spoilt me for ergonomics. The viewfinder size, brightness is better on the 7Dii, as is the performance of the LCD in bright light. As I experienced the 7Dii first, these features seem lesser on the 6D.
I also find the scroll wheel to feel less robust than the one on the 7Dii.

But the 6D for me wasn't about competing with the 7Dii on ergonomics, it was all about an improvement in IQ, which the 6D delivers (for landscapes, as my journey with it has only gone that far)

Very, very happy with my FF/APSC combo


----------



## addola (Nov 23, 2015)

I have Canon 6D...

I love: Image quality, good high ISO performance, GPS & Wifi built-in comes in handy when I want to geotag & remotely trigger the camera with the phone. 

Hate: AF is only 11-points and only center one is cross-type., no button for white balance (have to go through menus to do it)

Overall, it's a great purchase. But Canon should update it already!


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 23, 2015)

addola said:


> I have Canon 6D...
> 
> I love: Image quality, good high ISO performance, GPS & Wifi built-in comes in handy when I want to geotag & remotely trigger the camera with the phone.
> 
> ...



Classic Canon AF crippling. LoL

The same Rebel that came out the same year as the 6D, had all cross type AF points. It's obvious their marketing department was too worried about people wanting to use the 6D for their work over a more expensive 5D3. They gave it an awesome center point to make the casual shooters happy in low light, but knew the experts would gawk at the outer points and go 5D3. 

I would expect the 6D2 will have the 70D AF system and nothing more.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 23, 2015)

On the other hand, I use the "crippled" AF for focus confirmation only, as I tend to shoot manual focus lenses, often on tripod. The ability to swap out the stock focusing screen for superfine screen is worth more to me than additional focus points. 6D is a great landscape, macro, general use camera.


----------



## tomservo51 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd like to swap out my focus screen on my 6D, can someone make a recommendation?


----------



## bradfordswood (Nov 23, 2015)

To those who are commenting on the 6d's autofocus...are the negative comments based on action/sports type of shots, as opposed to static/still subjects? I'm mostly curious about the outer points, wondering if they do a sufficient job for non-moving subjects?


----------



## NancyP (Nov 23, 2015)

The outer points work well.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 23, 2015)

bradfordswood said:


> To those who are commenting on the 6d's autofocus...are the negative comments based on action/sports type of shots, as opposed to static/still subjects? I'm mostly curious about the outer points, wondering if they do a sufficient job for non-moving subjects?



Outer points are fine if your subject is still and has high enough contrast.


----------



## cpsico (Nov 23, 2015)

bradfordswood said:


> To those who are commenting on the 6d's autofocus...are the negative comments based on action/sports type of shots, as opposed to static/still subjects? I'm mostly curious about the outer points, wondering if they do a sufficient job for non-moving subjects?


They work well in good light or with a higher end flash with infra red assist


----------



## the.unkle.george (Nov 23, 2015)

The far left and right points are disabled in Servo mode. 

Overall, It's a major crippling compared to the 70D for moving subjects. Even for still subjects I've resorted to focus and recompose because the points are so clustered in the center.

Yes, the rule of thirds is an over-done composition, but I'd much rather have a 5 point focus system with 4 cross type points in the corners.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 24, 2015)

I have never had any difficulties with any of the 6D autofocus points. All of them work better than my 60D and I did not really have many issues with it. I wish there were a few more autofocus points but doesn't everyone.

All cameras have trouble with low contrast subjects. Really the only way you will really notice any autofocus issues with a 6D is if you are used to the autofocus system of the 7D,7D2, 70D, 5DIII, or 1Dx. I do not think it was worth the initial price but once it came down it is a steal. 

Servo mode also works better than my 60D. So I never seemed to miss the cross points in practice.


----------



## Zv (Nov 24, 2015)

addola said:


> I have Canon 6D...
> 
> I love: Image quality, good high ISO performance, GPS & Wifi built-in comes in handy when I want to geotag & remotely trigger the camera with the phone.
> 
> ...



If you shoot RAW do you really need a WB button? I can see why Canon decided to leave that one out now and one press of the Q button takes you into the menu where WB can easily be changed. I usually set WB before a shoot so changing it mid shoot isn't a priority. Also, I figure that Canon's Auto WB algorithms must be getting better as some people can just leave it there. 

What would be nice is if the top LCD displayed what WB mode it was in. 

How about the rest of you guys? Is no WB button an issue for you?


----------



## PhotoGuy (Nov 24, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> the only way you will really notice any autofocus issues with a 6D is if you are used to the autofocus system of the 7D,7D2, 70D, 5DIII, or 1Dx.



I had both 7D and 70D. No match for the 6D when it comes to accuracy and reliability. Woeful cameras.
(yes i know what afma is, no it didn't help, yes it is a design flaw, no canon service couldn't fix it, even though they tried it 3 times each).


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 24, 2015)

People banging on about the AF points must have known the camera has 11 if they did their homework and if thats an issue cough up for the 5D MKIII. For the money and the IQ the 6D is the steal from Canon in DSLRs period. 
Ive never been unhappy with it and think it has far more pluses than minuses.


----------



## Zv (Nov 24, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> People banging on about the AF points must have known the camera has 11 if they did their homework and if thats an issue cough up for the 5D MKIII. For the money and the IQ the 6D is the steal from Canon in DSLRs period.
> Ive never been unhappy with it and think it has far more pluses than minuses.





jeffa4444 said:


> People banging on about the AF points must have known the camera has 11 if they did their homework and if thats an issue cough up for the 5D MKIII. For the money and the IQ the 6D is the steal from Canon in DSLRs period.
> Ive never been unhappy with it and think it has far more pluses than minuses.



Some people, like me, can't afford a 5DMIII but can just about stretch to a camera that costs about $1000 or so. Now, considering that lesser priced cameras (that I have owned also) have better AF systems (not talking about center point accuracy) I do feel a bit let down. It's a compromise like most things in life and one that I can live with no problem. 

We are merely speculating at what the MKII may have in store as any improvement in AF, which is almost guaranteed, will make for a very fine package indeed. It's just a shame the 6D could have been perfect the first time round. Wouldn't have taken much. It is what it is and I love it. 

5DMKIII is too much camera for me anyway. The AF would be wasted on me.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 24, 2015)

HelderP said:


> Also, I'm new to this community, seems like you all know your stuff!



Some do
Some think they do
Some know to much

It is a mixed bag.


----------



## Spokagrapher (Nov 24, 2015)

Zv said:


> How about the rest of you guys? Is no WB button an issue for you?


Not for me. The "Q" button menu choices are great for getting quick access to functions I like to control, white balance among them. A dedicated WB button would be pointless for me. Save that space for something else that the "Q" menu doesn't cover.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 24, 2015)

I never change WB on the fly either, but then I suppose jpeg shooters may want to.

However I do miss the flash compensation button on 6D.

Regarding all the arguments over the single line outer points of the 6D, I believe that it has been proved that as long as you are able to pick the appropriate orientation the AF system is more accurate than an all x type Rebel.


----------



## Spokagrapher (Nov 24, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> People banging on about the AF points must have known the camera has 11 if they did their homework and if thats an issue cough up for the 5D MKIII. For the money and the IQ the 6D is the steal from Canon in DSLRs period.


I agree with you. The 6D really is a great deal. The 6D is not an all-around camera, and it was never supposed to be. That's not a problem for me; it satisfies my photography needs. While I wish the camera had more AF points, I knew exactly what I was getting when I chose it over the 7D MkII (the two were equally priced when I was shopping for them). 

It's like any other tool: Know what it will and won't do before you buy it, and don't complain about it when you find it doesn't do things it wasn't designed to do. I bought the 6D for its budget price and full-frame sensor so I could do portraits and low-light photography. It works beautifully for those subjects. It has the features I need, though not necessarily all the features I want. I work within its capabilities and look forward to whatever improvements the MkII model brings.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 25, 2015)

Spokagrapher said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > People banging on about the AF points must have known the camera has 11 if they did their homework and if thats an issue cough up for the 5D MKIII. For the money and the IQ the 6D is the steal from Canon in DSLRs period.
> ...



+1 When I bought my 6D I understood its limitations and strengths and its been a fantastic camera for the last three years. Much of that time it was my only (non-P&S) camera, so I've used it for pretty much everything. I found its auto focus to me much more accurate than the 7D I owned a few years ago, and the IQ was much better, so I sold the 7D. I quit trying to use my 6D in AI Servo mode some time ago, I stick with one shot even for action. I've even taken a fair number of good action shots with it, but it requires careful technique and the keeper rate isn't great. For landscape, studio and slow moving subjects its fantastic.

For around $1K its a terrific deal today. I paid over double that in late 2012 and it has been worth every penny.


----------



## addola (Nov 25, 2015)

Zv said:


> addola said:
> 
> 
> > I have Canon 6D...
> ...



WB button is not necessary at all since I shoot RAW as you said. It's just a force of habit that I want to see the photos appearing (as much as they should) on the back. It would have been nice to see the setting on the top LCD (like the 5D3 or my old 30D).

I love to walk around and shoot. I sometimes do it while "bar hopping". Sometimes walk inside a store where the lighting is different than the outside. That's why I keep adjusting it.


----------

